# Mitose and Aikido



## Matt (Jun 22, 2004)

A new article is now posted at:
www.kempojutsu.net 

regarding James M. Mitose and his Aikido connection. He is a somewhat controversial figure in kenpo/kempo, and many histories reference his credentials in Aikido. Here's a look at how he got them and from whom. 

Matt


----------



## The Kai (Jun 22, 2004)

That ought to stir up the anthill.  I guess it is hard to hear such times about the founder of kenpo.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 24, 2004)

Interesting article. I'm glad you posted a link to it. It also provides me an opportunity to say my piece about Professor Kimo Ferreira in the spirit of Ohana.

I have met representatives of Professor Kimo Ferreira's organization from different areas. They are fine people with excellent qualities. I have found them helpful, generous, and willing to share. 

His wife, Kiko Ferreira, is a wonderful person. Her administration skills are an asset to his organization. The relationship and love that they share is something every couple should strive for. 

Professor Kimo is an excellent practitioner and the time that I spent with him in Omaha was memorable. His excellent skills in research is rivaled only by his skills in Kempo. He has taken many teachings/lessons of Professor Walter Godin to a different level. May we all continue to learn from those lessons.

Aloha and Mahalo,

Andrew Evans


----------



## Karazenpo (Jun 28, 2004)

Matt said:
			
		

> A new article is now posted at:
> www.kempojutsu.net
> 
> regarding James M. Mitose and his Aikido connection. He is a somewhat controversial figure in kenpo/kempo, and many histories reference his credentials in Aikido. Here's a look at how he got them and from whom.
> ...



Actually Matt, respectfully, that's not new information that has been uncovered. Sigung John Bishop e-mailed me that information a couple of years ago when I was delving into the history of our system. I have found John Bishop to be the most knowledgable person I have ever spoke to on the history and tradition of the Kenpo/Kempo & Kajukenbo related arts! Hopefully, he will comment on this matter.


----------



## KempoShaun (Jun 28, 2004)

It's amazing how people who don't like Professor Ferreira will turn everything around to make it look like he knows nothing.  Interesting.  Anyway, from what I read from Matt's post, he said it was a "New Article", not new news.  Respectfully...   :idunno:  Anyway, at least Kimo is getting that article out there for everyone to see.  Good to know we have people Professor Kimo getting all this knowledge out to the masses.  Be well.


----------



## Matt (Jun 29, 2004)

Karazenpo said:
			
		

> Actually Matt, respectfully, that's not new information that has been uncovered. Sigung John Bishop e-mailed me that information a couple of years ago when I was delving into the history of our system. I have found John Bishop to be the most knowledgable person I have ever spoke to on the history and tradition of the Kenpo/Kempo & Kajukenbo related arts! Hopefully, he will comment on this matter.



Sorry if the phrasing was confusing, but the article is new. The information is old - most of it comes from a 1987 letter. It just doesn't seem to be common knowledge. Sigung Bishop sent you a copy of the letter? And you didn't share;-)?

But seriously, yes, John Bishop is quite knowledgeable in these areas, and he's been kind enough to share as well. 

Matt


----------



## John Bishop (Jun 29, 2004)

Actually Prof. Kimo and I may have got the info from the same source, at differant times.  
I got it from a couple English journalists that I exchange Kenpo history with.  Graham Noble and Harry Cook are well known journalists in England and Europe.  If I recall right, it was Harry Cook who corresponded with Koichi Tohei in the 80's about Mitose's honorary aikido rank.


----------



## Karazenpo (Jun 29, 2004)

Kenpo5th said:
			
		

> It's amazing how people who don't like Professor Ferreira will turn everything around to make it look like he knows nothing.  Interesting.  Anyway, from what I read from Matt's post, he said it was a "New Article", not new news.  Respectfully...   :idunno:  Anyway, at least Kimo is getting that article out there for everyone to see.  Good to know we have people Professor Kimo getting all this knowledge out to the masses.  Be well.



No need to get on the defensive sir if you misinterpretted my response. Matt seemed to have taken it properly and that is who I was addressing, not you. I know some people are very 'touchy' when it comes to Kimo, personally, I'm tired of all the bullsh_t and politics and who is the new Great Kahuna of Kempo and so forth. It's all high school, it's all a waste of time, it's like 'my dad can beat up your dad' mentality. My post simply mean't that the Mitose/Aikido connection was brought to light a couple years ago by John Bishop whom outside of being a 7th dan in Kajukenbo was a very popular free lance writer for years for all the major martial arts publications. My point being the responses to Matt's post gave the impression that this was newly released information and was going to stir up a hornet's nest. I was pointing out it has already been hashed around a while ago unlike the Okinawan connection uncovered by Professor Abregana for A&E which is current. Sorry if the intent of my post wasn't clear.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 29, 2004)

probably won't help but the post was new to me (I just joined) and therefore informative.  So in a way I'm catching up on several conversations and thank you for the post (everyone)

Todd


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 29, 2004)

Now back to Mitose and the story...

Is there a positive we can find in the story? Did Mitose do something good with his money? More importantly (and selfishly), did that money help bring Kempo to me? I want to know.

My take on the story...

This is my first time of hearing the story but it doesn't surprise me. Unlike some instructors who regard pioneers like Mitose in a saintlike manner, I tell my students that some of our pioneers were a little on the shady side. They, of course, look at me shocked but I ask them if they would rather learn how to survive on the streets from thugs who would take them out in seconds for a few dollars or church choir boys. The answer is obvious (social hour at church is over). 

Kempo is good stuff! It works well and was street tested. While many of its uses were not honorable, they were often effective.

BTW, I also never forget to mention how some of the pioneers turned their life around and made something positive.


----------



## KempoShaun (Jun 29, 2004)

:asian: 





			
				Karazenpo said:
			
		

> No need to get on the defensive sir if you misinterpretted my response.



Wow Joe, I was talking about people in general, not you personally.  If you aren't one of the people berating Professor Kimo, I'm not sure why you thought this was directed at you, as I was just making a generalized statement based upon a few e-mails and lots of posts from different people on this great Martial Artist.  Sorry if you thought this was directed at you, it was meant for the people who prefer to lurk in the shadows and talk behind his back instead of to his face.  With that being said, back to Mitose.


----------



## The Kai (Jun 29, 2004)

Andrew Evans said:
			
		

> Now back to Mitose and the story...
> 
> Is there a positive we can find in the story? Did Mitose do something good with his money? More importantly (and selfishly), did that money help bring Kempo to me? I want to know.
> 
> ...


I actually tell my people, you probably would'nt want these guys as yur neighbor, but in the neigherhood in case of trouble.
I think that might be where Ken(m)po gets its "flavor"?
Todd


----------



## Matt (Jun 29, 2004)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Actually Prof. Kimo and I may have got the info from the same source, at differant times.
> I got it from a couple English journalists that I exchange Kenpo history with.  Graham Noble and Harry Cook are well known journalists in England and Europe.  If I recall right, it was Harry Cook who corresponded with Koichi Tohei in the 80's about Mitose's honorary aikido rank.



Yep - that's the letter. You recall correctly. Most recently Harry Cook has caught attention with his book "Shotokan: A Precise History" which I am ashamed to say I haven't purchased yet. I hear it is outstanding. 

Matt


----------



## Karazenpo (Jun 30, 2004)

Kenpo5th said:
			
		

> :asian:
> 
> Wow Joe, I was talking about people in general, not you personally.  If you aren't one of the people berating Professor Kimo, I'm not sure why you thought this was directed at you, as I was just making a generalized statement based upon a few e-mails and lots of posts from different people on this great Martial Artist.  Sorry if you thought this was directed at you, it was meant for the people who prefer to lurk in the shadows and talk behind his back instead of to his face.  With that being said, back to Mitose.



Hi Shaun, sorry for the miscommunication. However, I am a straight-shooter and I pull no punches, so I will be open and honest with you. Yes, I had a problem with Kimo and so did my wife Kathy and that is why I took it that way. However, Shaun, both of us did take it to Kimo's face and hopefully it has been resolved. I'm a firm believer in confronting problems and not running or hiding from them. What will never be resolved in my view is this. I am, as I said before, so sick of the politics, so sick of people who have to be that 10th degree Great Kahuna, people who all but claim to be 'the second coming of Christ' when it come to the arts............it's just getting old, too old. Egos are totally out of control and you know, that's all it really is, EGO!  I'm sick of people re-inventing the wheel! Not to mention, they make fighting so complicated and intricate that it makes one think they never really mixed it up with anyone. Man, if everyone is honest with themselves, fighting is a very simple game! That's why I feel the old masters were such feared fighters-they didn't make such a big issue out of everything. Talk to guys in the arts that work in bars, prisons or law enforcement. Guys that have experienced the realities of the street, back alleys and barrooms. They will tell you the same thing! Okay, thanks for letting me vent!, LOL, again, Shaun, sorry for this crossed signals. I notice you live in Worcester, perhaps we can get together and share some history. Take care, Joe


----------



## Karazenpo (Jun 30, 2004)

Kenpo5th said:
			
		

> :asian:
> 
> Wow Joe, I was talking about people in general, not you personally.  If you aren't one of the people berating Professor Kimo, I'm not sure why you thought this was directed at you, as I was just making a generalized statement based upon a few e-mails and lots of posts from different people on this great Martial Artist.  Sorry if you thought this was directed at you, it was meant for the people who prefer to lurk in the shadows and talk behind his back instead of to his face.  With that being said, back to Mitose.




Shaun, I just reviewed these posts to see if I took it the wrong way. To be honest, I do feel it was directed toward my post but that's okay because it gave me a chance to explain myself and vent in case anyone else feels as you did. No hard feeliings, believe me, if there was I'd let you know, lol. Take care, Joe


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jun 30, 2004)

Just want to add that I have found Prof Joe Shuras to be an honorable and respectful person. Yes, he tends to shoot from the hip but he's a cool dude.

Moving right along... 

How do you folks use stories regarding the late great Mitose (let's face it, without Mitose we wouldn't have what we have today). Todd and I use his stories as a teaching tool to help students understand the brutality behind the techniques and reasoning for them. Anyone else?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## Matt (Sep 25, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> That ought to stir up the anthill.  I guess it is hard to hear such times about the founder of kenpo.



The anthill got stirred up, but actually not from the kenpo side. Reverend Kensho Furuya has offered his recollection of the events. The article is at:

http://www.aikidocenterla.com/2004/9/22.html

It paints an interesting picture. 

Matt


----------



## monkey-a-go-go (Sep 25, 2004)

Thats hilarious.


----------



## Karazenpo (Sep 26, 2004)

monkey-a-go-go said:
			
		

> Thats hilarious.



I know and I agree but it ain't going to matter because Mitose's foot soldiers will shoot it down and make 101 excuses or reasons why it's all B.S.!  Watch and see............


----------



## monkey-a-go-go (Sep 26, 2004)

My eyes have been rolling so much reading some of this stuff lately, I found it necessary to use Mitose's healing arts to correct the condition.


----------



## monkey-a-go-go (Sep 26, 2004)

The strange thing is it didn't seem to have any effect


----------



## GAB (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi.

No Joe, it is not Mitose foot soldiers, interesting thought though.

Old news, but it is new to some. I have been watching what Dr. Sumner is releasing and the other stories of various martial arts. Lots of good stuff.

John, is Sijo going to release a book or is it in the works or just hearsay? The information about the women in Mitose's book is going to bring some interesting comments from the Tracy camp. 

It will be interesting to hear what the new information was that Hanshi had at the gathering or if that is just hearsay. 

Did you read the post on the suicide of Dick Tercell? To think that Will had Ed Parkers Crest copywrited, I thought that was very interesting.

Regards, Gary


----------

